# Switch making Q



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok for all you smart guys.
I have an Aristo #6 switch. if I use a 1/29th scale ruler on it. from point rail to frog point.
Can I use those foot numbers and draw out a 1" scale #6 switch?

Yes I know the gauge is off, but the basic tie and rail lengths I think would be the same but in inches??
any thoughts?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Measure the #6 Aristo switch with the 1/29 scale rule. That will give you the full size in 1:1. Then divide that figure by 12. You then have a 1/12 switch. Let me know if this works for you.









I use Stan's Handy Converter software. If I had an Aristo #6 here, I could give you an example. All my stuff is Sunset Valley narrow gauge and they are constructed a little different.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

A #6 turnout in 45mm gauge will have the same angle as a turnout in another scale. If your going to find the angle of the frog, it's NOT 6 units from one side of the frog (say straight rail) and 1 unit towards the diverging rail. Instead draw a line through the point, equally dividing both the diverging rail and the straight rail. Then it's 6 units on a straight line with 1 unit divided in half with each half going towards both the straight rail and the diverging rail. So what I would do is measure 1 unit across the diverging rails (say 1") and at the half mark measure 6" down to the point of the frog. No need to up scale the turnout, because the angle of the frog will determine the length of the points. 

Hope this clarifies. 
Craig


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 17 Sep 2011 07:04 PM 
A #6 turnout in 45mm gauge will have the same angle as a turnout in another scale. If your going to find the angle of the frog, it's NOT 6 units from one side of the frog (say straight rail) and 1 unit towards the diverging rail. Instead draw a line through the point, equally dividing both the diverging rail and the straight rail. Then it's 6 units on a straight line with 1 unit divided in half with each half going towards both the straight rail and the diverging rail. So what I would do is measure 1 unit across the diverging rails (say 1") and at the half mark measure 6" down to the point of the frog. No need to up scale the turnout, because the angle of the frog will determine the length of the points. 

Hope this clarifies. 
Craig 
Agreed the ANGLE in degrees, will be the same no matter what the scale.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

If you really want to get fancy you can determine the 'theoretical" point of the frog. On 1:1 turnouts are referred to 1/2 point theoretical frog turnouts because the actual frog is ground to a blunt tip (instead of a razor sharp point) and so the actual point of the frog is slightly different then the "theoretical" point of the frog (off by I'm guessing 1/2" or so). But I don't think anyone can get that precise in any modeling scale, so I wouldn't worry about! But interesting to know huh? 
Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well Marty, I'll take a different route for this ? 

Since you are working in a "much larger" scale, it might be nice to know what the minimum radius for your choice of rolling stock and locos will be...? A number 6 switch will certainly have a constant angle, but the radius thru the switch will change as it G ...R...O...W....S..... get my drift here..? 

A number 6 switch in G-scale has roughly a 7.5 foot radius thru the curved section of the switch. If you simply enlarge that as the same curve, up to 1/12 scale - now it would become a 18.1 foot radius section... 

So what you really need to decide is, what are you going to be running on that new back yard "Toy Land" of yours!!!!? 

Is 18 foot radius sufficient to operate at the new 1/12 scale you currently are playing with!!? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 17 Sep 2011 08:39 PM 
Well Marty, I'll take a different route for this ? 

Since you are working in a "much larger" scale, it might be nice to know what the minimum radius for your choice of rolling stock and locos will be...? A number 6 switch will certainly have a constant angle, but the radius thru the switch will change as it G ...R...O...W....S..... get my drift here..? 

A number 6 switch in G-scale has roughly a 7.5 foot radius thru the curved section of the switch. If you simply enlarge that as the same curve, up to 1/12 scale - now it would become a 18.1 foot radius section... 

So what you really need to decide is, what are you going to be running on that new back yard "Toy Land" of yours!!!!? 

Is 18 foot radius sufficient to operate at the new 1/12 scale you currently are playing with!!? 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 


Good point Dirk! No pun intended.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty - I sent you drawings of a number 6 & number 8 switch to use! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What "clock" doe this site run on...? 

I posted above at 8:30 PM, AZ time. It shows 10:00pm on this site.... mmmm 

Weird...now 8:32pm 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 17 Sep 2011 10:03 PM 
What "clock" doe this site run on...? 

I posted above at 8:30 PM, AZ time. It shows 10:00pm on this site.... mmmm 

Weird...now 8:32pm 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 


I noticed this a couple of days.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, its too early to think this hard. 
I used to have a drawing showing how the frog was figured. I don't do it everyday. 
I will draw it out on a sheet of plywood and see what happens.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

To draw a frog. Take straight edge and draw a line 12" long. At the 6" and the 12" mark measure respectively 1/2" & 1" (for a total of 1" and 2" long lines) on each side of the line. Then draw a line connecting the tip of the straight line to the 1/2" and 1" marks coming from the 12" line. That way you get two points in which to measure from making sure the angles of the frog stay consistent. Now you should have the angle correct angle of the frog for a #6 turnout. 
If you want I can send you a #9, #11 turnout prototype drawings. 
Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I understood until you said 2" long lines 

12" line 
at the 6" mark go up 1/2" 
at the 12" mark go up 1" 
Is that right? 


as of now , I have a 7.5 ft switch drawn out and it looks good. I guess if its not A #6 right on I don't care. besides I have to wait for rail which gives me time to toy with the idea.
I've seen a number of ways and materials that the 7.5 guys use for switches.
I need to see how realistic I want to make it VS working well.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
This will make your head swim. Convert these measurements using a HO ruler and then divide by 12. Or multiply the the measurements on the chart by 7.25?
http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/rp12_3.html

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandr....02.24.pdf


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 
I guess I didn't make me self clear. On your 12" long line at the both the 6" mark and the 12" make a right angle line that is a total of 1" at the 6" mark and a total of 2" at the 12" mark divided equally on both sides of the line. Have a 12" line (vertical) with 2 lines intercepting at 90 degrees (one at 6" and the other at 12"). Both these horizontal lines will be either 1" (at the 6" mark vertical) or 2" (at the 12" mark vertical) total. But remember the total length of the horizontal lines will be 1" and 2" respectively but will be divided equally between the horizontal line (ie at the 6" mark 1/2" line 90 degrees to left, 1/2" line 90 degrees to right for a total length of 1") 
Craig 

Edit Add Picture


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just a small town carpenter,,hehehehe. thanks I got it now.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't edit already???? I thought we had 24 hours to edit??? its only been 3
simple way. draw 12" line, go 2" up at 90% and there it is. 
I went out and drew it and I was a little off but not much. 
Now wait for the rail, the ties are cut and ready. 
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I figured a picture was easier! Once you see it, it's a lot easier to understand. I was thinking that if you measured twice at a 90 then it would add a little bit of accuracy to the line. Now for the rest of the turnout everything should just be a matter of keeping the track in gauge (ie, the guard rails, wing rails, & points) 
Craig


----------

